# Crimson clover and rape/canola



## dcross (Jan 20, 2003)

nursebee said:


> I've read crimson flower is too long for bees to work but have seen them work it here.


I think that's red clover...

http://www.library.uiuc.edu/vex/toxic/alsike/6-2-25.jpg


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

If you do a google search for red vs crimson clover and then click on the images feature there is a distinct difference. The tip of the flower in the pic could be mistaken, but note how long the flower is and the darker hue relative to red.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

thats crimson in the picture above, if you knew the plants there is a big difference....


----------

